

Rails core killed ActiveResource - rafamvc
https://github.com/rails/rails/commit/f1637bf2bb00490203503fbd943b73406e043d1d

======
nick_urban
I really wanted ActiveResource to work for me, but I had a few requirements
that it couldn't meet, like camelCased attribute and resource names, HTTP
caching, and the ability to change authentication at runtime without race
conditions (since configuration is done at the class level in ARes).

I wrote a small gem called well_rested to replace ActiveResource in my
project. It utilizes ActiveModel for validations and generally plays well with
Rails. Maybe it will be useful to someone:

<https://github.com/DeepWebTechnologies/well_rested>

------
burke
For anyone that still needs it, it lives on as a separate gem:
<https://github.com/rails/activeresource>

------
joshaidan
I used AR for a small project a year or so ago.

What are people's favourite alternatives?

~~~
rafamvc
I use RestClient. It needs more code, but is more flexible.

------
remi
That’s funny, today I released a small project of mine I started over the
weekend that is meant to be an alternative to ActiveResource:

<https://github.com/remiprev/her>

It’s still very basic, but I hope to get more features into it in the next
weeks.

------
ramblerman
Keeping a clean code base in large part means having the courage to throw
stuff away. Open source is good at this, and I commend the rails team for
doing this so easily.

It's a problem I encounter in the "professional" space often, people have a a
personal attachment to code. Either because

\- they identify with it personally (their self worth)

\- they value the hours they put in, and feel deleting it would make all that
time worthless/wasted

Writing code is a journey through a specific problem domain. Once you've
walked the path a couple of times, subsequent attempts become easier and
smarter. I feel a healthy attitude is to see it that way. A lot of early code
is just the byproduct of you discovering and exploring said problem.

------
oinksoft
ActiveResource was very buggy and it's good they're getting rid of it because
it doesn't seem like there was any effort for improving that wart. Django ROA,
which is just a third-party app, is far more thorough and predictable.

------
gamache
Regardless of everything ActiveResource is or isn't, I am very sad to see
Rails lose its out-of-the-box web service client. ActiveResource is an 80%
solution which really deserved to have that last 20% filled in.

That said, I'm excited for something better to get traction.

------
mileszs
It could've been nice. I don't have links to back this up, but I seem to
remember getting patches accepted for it was difficult. I am assuming that is
because there wasn't anyone on core that really cared about keeping it up to
do with the rest of the Active(.*) universe.

------
judofyr
And? This is pretty old news…

~~~
rafamvc
I used AResource for several projects, that are still alive, so it impacts
when updating to a new version of rails.

